# rats in hutch?



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you keep rats in a rabbit hutch?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

you can but i wouldnt recomend it rats are very clever and seem to always find a way out if you do put them in a hutch make sure you put lots of things in to keep them entertained so they dont get too bored and chew there way out


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes you can but i would keep on in a hutch if you got rabbits or gunia pigs coz if the rats get out they can kill them iy happen to my mam when she had a guniea pig thats why we keep the shed clean very clean lol
i would keep a rat in a hutch if the hutch was in a shed like mine coz it got shelter from the rain.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

no..they can gnaw their way out..also, they prefer the wire type cages because they love to climb..


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

what type of hutch coz mine is really thick my rabbit been chewing on it but its not chewen away.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

ahh ok, was just wondering as i got offered one for free. Id of kept them in the house in a hutch, id of never kept them out in the rain lol.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont see why the hutch isnt a problem if its a thick one and its all together with no gaps and they got alot of toys to play with or you can hide they treats they i dont think they will get bored and chew it.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

plus i could staple some chicken wire on the insdie so the could climb up.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes you could do.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> i would keep a rat in a hutch if the hutch was in a shed like mine coz it got shelter from the rain.





punky_jen said:


> ahh ok, was just wondering as i got offered one for free. Id of kept them in the house in a hutch, id of never kept them out in the rain lol.


 

:lol:

people these are RATS we are talking about. Perfectly capable of putting up with a bit of rain. Rats not some species used to tropical weather. Rats exsist in the wild quite happily in most corners of our planet.

you can keep rats in hutches but it's far from idea, hutches are rarely as secure as a cage and a rat or two will do serious damage to any wooden hutch over a quite small period of time.

Mason


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

not to mention most hutches i have seen have pretty big holes in the mesh door... young rats are very good at getting out through very tight holes..lol.


----------

